# Couple of questions



## badwin (Mar 20, 2006)

Finally I can get some different pens up here in Canada besides slimlines.  They are from leevalley.com.  I was thinking of ordering the Flat Top Fountain Pen and all the extras to go with turning them.  My first question is are they hard to turn and assemble as compared to the slimline.  Second question, I was going to order a pen mill for the tubes on the perfume applicator which are 8mm.  Is the type O mill the one I need?  Hockey is finally over for my son (they were league champions)and I can't wait to get back into the shop and do some turning.  
Thanks in advance.
Brian


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Dario (Mar 20, 2006)

Follow Rons sample...turn yourself some "shims".  Saves a lot of time actually by not having to change the center guide []


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 20, 2006)

Ron,
What type of wood are you using for the shims?


----------



## mick (Mar 20, 2006)

Brian, if you have a 7mm barrel trimmer you can slip a 7mm tube over it and it fits nicely into an 8mm tube.....thats all I ever use to trim Perfume Pens!!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 20, 2006)

Ron
I use what ever I have hanging around. I've used maple, corian and I've even used a rejected slimline pen barrel with a tube all ready glued in.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 29, 2006)

I bought the trimmer things but I ve ended up just using my belt sander if ya got one !!![?] seems to work just fine ...But then Iam so new to this I wouldn't really know it was wrong ? Like using only a skew I didn't know it was pose to be hard I just learned because I felt it was easier for me [:I]




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 30, 2006)

> Like using only a skew I didn't know it was pose to be hard I just learned because I felt it was easier for me



That's exactly the way I started using skews. Ignorance is bliss sometimes.


----------

